# Need help in selecting Dovetail bit.



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’m ready to make French Sliding Dovetails or whatever they are called for my cabinet drawers. And when I looked through my router bits I can only find one ¼” Craftsman that looks a little small for what I want to do. I’m sure I had a few different sizes, but have no idea what happened to them.

Well anyway I want to make the exact drawers in this video Dovetail Joinery with a Router - YouTube and I need to know what size and type of dovetail bit to buy.

Can someone please tell me what it is?

Oh and I don’t know if it matters, but my drawer sides are 5/8” thick and my drawer fronts are ¾” plywood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny

I would suggest using a 3/4" dovetail bit and set it to go down 1/2" deep..
Note the extra long shanks that's real plus the router table. 

I use the jig below for French Sliding Dovetails, makes the job easy and quick,with a brass guide in the router table plate..
..

Katana® Dovetail, Glue Joint, Drawer Lock, Lock Mitre Router Bits and Jointmaker Set

==


JohnnyB60 said:


> I’m ready to make French Sliding Dovetails or whatever they are called for my cabinet drawers. And when I looked through my router bits I can only find one ¼” Craftsman that looks a little small for what I want to do. I’m sure I had a few different sizes, but have no idea what happened to them.
> 
> Well anyway I want to make the exact drawers in this video Dovetail Joinery with a Router - YouTube and I need to know what size and type of dovetail bit to buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnny, the bit shown is a 1/2" 14° dovetail bit. You can buy these from many sources. If your router accepts 1/2" shank bits I suggest you use that size but 1/4" shanks will also work.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Mike. I just ordered the one Bob mentioned and I also ordered a 5/8” that was on sale for $10.50 because I wasn’t sure if the ¾” might be too big and thought maybe I could just make one cut in the drawer front with the 5/8”. 

I picked up a bad cold or a flue or something and I’m not thinking to clearly so it’s just as well that I have to wait awhile for the bits. I may make a mistake. Yesterday I made a plywood cut that was supposed to be 13 ¾” and I cut it 12 ¾”. It was the one and only piece that I had. Now I’m going to have to buy another, so I think I need to stay out of the shop for awhile..:fie:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike said:


> Johnny, the bit shown is a 1/2" 14° dovetail bit. You can buy these from many sources. If your router accepts 1/2" shank bits I suggest you use that size but 1/4" shanks will also work.


Hi Mike, I was just watching the video again for the 3rd time and I finally saw the dovetail bit being used, I don't know how I missed it earlier.


----------

